# Dendrobium Gatton 'Sunray'



## paphioboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, everyone..! I haven't been on ST for quite a while cos I am now studying in Adelaide, far far away from my precious orchid babies...:sob: I miss them so much... Anuway, here's one of them... It bloomed about a week ago. Rather good flower count, I think. 14 flowers on 1 spike. Previously it had only 7 flowers per spike (first blooming).. Enjoy..!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2008)

very nice! looks as if there is Dendrobium moschatum in the parentage. Jean


----------



## Scott Ware (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice!!



JeanLux said:


> very nice! looks as if there is Dendrobium moschatum in the parentage. Jean



I thought so too! (Great minds?) But as it turns out, it's _Den._ Illustre (_chrysotoxum x pulchellum_) crossed back onto _Den. pulchellum._


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 7, 2008)

very cheerful. I love that dark centre


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 7, 2008)

That is such an old cross 1919 but still beautiful!!!

Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys... Btw, I think I posted this question somewhere but got no answer, so I'll post it again... Most of the Dend Gattons that I've seen are of the 'Sunray' variety/clone... Are there any other (probably unawarded) clones in the market? I mean, what does a normal/mediocre Dend Gatton look like..? Just wanna compare this 'awarded' baby and see the improvement... Thanks..


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2008)

Your Den is called Den. Gatton Sunray, that is the name, 'sunray' is NOT a variety name. I have never seen another Den Gatton Sunray any where. There are some clones that appear to be slightly different in flower shape but that is usually down to culture as other growers have flowered a piece of the same plant differently.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 7, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Candace (Mar 7, 2008)

Just to give you an idea whay you can expect from a specimen plant. Mine won Best plant of the show and Best Dendrobium.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2008)

You go girl!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 7, 2008)

> Your Den is called Den. Gatton Sunray, that is the name, 'sunray' is NOT a variety name. I have never seen another Den Gatton Sunray any where. There are some clones that appear to be slightly different in flower shape but that is usually down to culture as other growers have flowered a piece of the same plant differently.



Thanks for the clarification, Roy.. I always thought that 'Sunray' was the name given to the plant awarded a century ago.. My mistake.. 

Candace, your plant is fabulous..!! :drool: Mine had about 10 canes, then, it suddenly was infected by basal rot at the rhizome at the centre of the clump :sob:. I only managed to save 2 divisions. My flowering plant is a 2-pbulb plant, another one has 3 canes. But i also saved the tops of some of the not-so-badly affected plants. I hope to get keikis...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2008)

Candace said:


> Just to give you an idea whay you can expect from a specimen plant. Mine won Best plant of the show and Best Dendrobium.


How did you ever lift it???


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2008)

Candace said:


> Just to give you an idea whay you can expect from a specimen plant. Mine won Best plant of the show and Best Dendrobium.



Great growing Candace & flowering. I notice the canes on your plant are rather stout, my plant was the same ( don't have it now, damn ) I have seen canes on this plant 4 - 5 foot tall but the flowering and quality was never as good as the smaller caned plants. I believe this plant likes cooler conditions rather than lots of heat.


----------



## Candace (Mar 7, 2008)

The plant doesn't look as fabulous now as I left it out too long in the frost and it lost almost all its leaves. It'll be fine and no canes rotted, but usually by now it's got spikes coming. It always blooms in April. I don't think it will bloom as nice this year! I had to have my husband drive me to the show while I sat in the back of our FourRunner holding onto it and yelling at him occasionally.


----------



## Roy (Mar 7, 2008)

The yelling I could believe. :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2008)

Roy said:


> Your Den is called Den. Gatton Sunray, that is the name, 'sunray' is NOT a variety name. I have never seen another Den Gatton Sunray any where.



They must be all here in the USoke: There are usually 3 or 4 monsters at every spring show I go to in the SE here.

Yours has very good color Paphioboy!


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> They must be all here in the USoke: There are usually 3 or 4 monsters at every spring show I go to in the SE here.
> 
> Yours has very good color Paphioboy!



Rick, bad choice of wording on my post. What I meant to say is, I haven't seen any other form of Gatton Sunray, they all appear to be like mericlones of the one plant.
There are plenty of plants of it here.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm currently in Gatton Sunray heaven...  having about 5 spikes now. Both of my main plants are blooming again with a spike each. I also have a pot of leafless half-canes which i intended to grow keikis from, but they gave me blooms instead..  oh well... This plant definitely deserves the name Sunray... the cheery yellow colour just makes me so happy..


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 20, 2008)

sorry, guys... I tried rotating the first 2 pics on photobucket, but for some reason it doesn't seem to work...


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 20, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL, Paphioboy. The color is so cheerful.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice. 
BTW Candace, we all knew there would be a 'husband' involved in the transport story!


----------



## Candace (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good! Mine is starting spikes all over too. This is a fun plant to own.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, nice and compact for apartment dwellers! Thank you very much!oke:


----------

